# Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt



## Freakless08 (11. Juni 2013)

*Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Sony hat via YouTube eine Anleitung veröffentlicht wie man PlayStation 4 Spiele auf einer BluRay an Freunde bzw. gebrauchte Spiele weitergibt.

Nachdem die XBox One eine Accountbindung eingeführt hat und nur das einmalige weitergeben von Retail-Spielen erlaubt (danach wird die weitergabe gesperrt) hat sich Sony nun entschlossen für ihr System eine Videoanleitung zu erstellen um Schritt für Schritt den Spielern zu beschreiben wie dies funktioniert.

Wichtig ist das alle Schritte genau eingehalten werden, aber seht selbst

Official PlayStation Used Game Instructional Video - YouTube


----------



## NeRo1987 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Einfach zu geil wie ich halt grad abgebrochen bin


----------



## Stockmann (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für Microsoft xD


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Sau Geil


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

lmao!


----------



## Sepulzera (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Made my day!
Ich liebe es, wenn seriöse Unternehmen trotzdem noch für Späßchen gut sind


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Ich liege immer noch auf dem Boden.


----------



## End0fSeven (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*


----------



## muihbuih (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Gnihihi  super gut.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

So geht einfach!
Ob das MS schon gesehen haben?


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

hahahha


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Sowas geniales hab ich von sony schon lang netmehr gesehn

947 Dislikes in Youtube? Bestimmt die Verärgerten Xbox Fanboys


----------



## Placebo (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Wenn man so ein Video machen kann, sagt das auch einiges über die Konkurrenz aus


----------



## ColorMe (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Finde ich dann doch etwas zu kompliziert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Muss man dabei auch so leicht dämlich grinsen?


----------



## SanjiWhite (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Viel spannender finde ich das Kleingedruckte: "PS4 Multi-player online access requires PSN account & PS Plus subscription"
Das heißt wohl, das man für den Multiplayer Geld bezahlen muss.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Jop, ist bekannt, Multiplayer erfordert ab jetzt bei der PS4 den PS-Plus-Account - also ~4€ pro Monat löhnen.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Jop, ist bekannt, Multiplayer erfordert ab jetzt bei der PS4 den PS-Plus-Account - also ~4€ pro Monat löhnen.


 
Bestimmt bekommt man in Ebay dann 12 Monate für 30 Euro, ist jetzt bei Xbox Live auch nichts anders.


----------



## Razor2408 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Jop, ist bekannt, Multiplayer erfordert ab jetzt bei der PS4 den PS-Plus-Account - also ~4€ pro Monat löhnen.


4€ Euro !!  Und das sogar monatlich !! 

Wie soll mein Konto das nur verkraften...


----------



## loltheripper (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Jop, ist bekannt, Multiplayer erfordert ab jetzt bei der PS4 den PS-Plus-Account - also ~4€ pro Monat löhnen.


 Ich versteh garnicht wie sich sowas durchsetzten kann, Monatliche Gebühren für Spiele oä. sind für mich ein no-go!


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> 4€ Euro !!  Und das sogar monatlich !!
> 
> Wie soll mein Konto das nur verkraften...


Mimimi , kauf dir die Konsole zum Start für ~400€ und nutze sie bis zur PS5, wie viele Jahre wirst du wohl die ~50€ jährlich (ich gehe mal vom typischen User aus und nicht von den wenigen Informierten, die sich die Codes günstiger besorgen können; selbst wenn ich es auch so machen würde) löhnen dürfen? Geht man von der "Lebensdauer" der PS3 aus, wären das 7 Jahre - macht ~350€ PS+-Kosten, selbst mit 30€ Jahresbeitrag wärens noch satte 210€. Mit ~610-750€ ist das Ding schon nicht mehr ganz so günstig, oder?

Zumal es ja an sich eine Sauerei ist, dass die Spiele wie BF4, CoD etc. für die geneigten PS+-Verweigerer genauso viel kosten werden, obwohl man einen entscheidenden Teil des Spiels gar nicht nutzen kann, außer man zahlt noch zusätzlich drauf. Dass Sony diese M$-Unsitte auch einführen wird, ist für mich der erste große Kontrapunkt zur PS4 überhaupt und kotzt mich gelinde gesagt an.


----------



## Razor2408 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Ich weiss schon was du meinst, aber die Videospiele-Industrie ist gewachsen, es spielen Millionen und Aber-Millionen User auf den Servern.
Wer eine PS4 oder Xbox One kaufen will, und dann wegen 2-4€ (bei ebay wird es das wieder deutlich günstiger geben) rumjammert, hat eindeutig das falsche Hobby.
Games werden in puncto Produktion, Aufwand und Marketing immer teurer, da muss man sich halt von der "alles für lau!"-Einstellung verabschieden. Deal with it.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Genau, alles für Lau. Sag das mal der Filmindustrie, die produzieren Filme für hunderte Millionen und drücken dir die Blu-Ray für ~15€ in die Hand. Ein Konsolenspiel dieser Generation wird ja wohl wieder ~60€ kosten, evtl. mehr. Dann noch zusätzlich für Online-"Services" löhnen, die ja entscheidende Spielinhalte darstellen und mit dem Kaufpreis bereits vergolten werden, ist eine Sauerei sondersgleichen und keineswegs mit "Wir verdienen zu wenig " sondern mit "Mehr, mehr, mehr! Ja, gib nur alles her! " zu erklären.
 Aber wenns dich freut, ok. Ich sehe es momentan absolut nicht ein, noch mehr zu zahlen als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Razor2408 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Wem soll es schon freuen wenn man mehr zahlt? 

Man muss es nur in die richtige Relation setzen, dann sieht man es leichter. Früher waren Videospiele ein Nischenmarkt, trotzdem haben die Konsolen und die Spiele genauso viel gekostet wie heute.
Heute sind die Produktionen aber viel teurer, das Marketing ist teurer, die Entwickler sind teurer. Die erste Xbox hatte satte 50 Server am Start - weltweit (!) - bei der Xbox One werden es über
300.000 Server sein. Die Publisher müssen neue Vertriebswege finden um das zu kompensieren, die Hersteller müssen auf Services wie Xbox Live und PS Plus zurück greifen. Außerdem bekommt man
ja immerhin auch was dafür. Die 3-4€ im Monat sind nicht nur fürs Online-Gaming. Man bekommt auch viele Spiele gratis und diverse "Features" wie Cloud-Saves etc.


----------



## KrHome (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Genau, alles für Lau. Sag das mal der Filmindustrie, die produzieren Filme für hunderte Millionen und drücken dir die Blu-Ray für ~15€ in die Hand. Ein Konsolenspiel dieser Generation wird ja wohl wieder ~60€ kosten, evtl. mehr. Dann noch zusätzlich für Online-"Services" löhnen, die ja entscheidende Spielinhalte darstellen und mit dem Kaufpreis bereits vergolten werden, ist eine Sauerei sondersgleichen und keineswegs mit "Wir verdienen zu wenig " sondern mit "Mehr, mehr, mehr! Ja, gib nur alles her! " zu erklären.


Unsinnige Milchmädchenrechnung. Die Verwertungskette eines Film ist überhaupt nicht mit der eines Videospiels zu vergleichen. Ein Multi Millionen Blockbuster läuft zunächst mal im Kino und wieviel zahlst du da noch gleich für 90 Minuten Unterhaltung? Bevor ein so teurer Film auf BluRay rauskommt ist er inder Regel längst durch die Kinos und das Merchandising refinanziert, sonst gilt er als kommerzieller Flop.

Die Steam Plattform bekommen wir PC Gamer auch nur umsonst, weil Valve beim Verkauf der Spiele darüber schon mitverdient.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

@Razor2408: Naja, das Argument trifft mMn nicht wirklich. Wenn ein Spiel ~4x so viel wie eine Blu-Ray eines Films kostet, der auch mal 100-250 Mio. $ verschlingt, dann darf man doch erwarten, dass die Inhalte des Spiels durch den Kaufpreis genutzt werden können und nicht extra bezahlt werden müssen, Server hin oder her. Soll man jetzt in Zukunft für ein Spiel wie CoD, das schon im Schnitt >1 Mrd. € einspielt, auch noch extra löhnen dürfen? Schöne neue Welt. Rechne ich jetzt mal mit so vielen Verkäufen bei der PS4 wie bei der PS3, dann wären wir beim momentanen Stand bei läppischen ~310 Mio € zu erwartenden Einnahmen durch PS+ im Monat, wenn jeder PS4-Nutzer sich PS+ aufzwingen lassen sollte (was ja bei den mehr und mehr auf Multiplayer ausgerichteten Spielen tendentiell der Fall sein wird).

@KrHome: Was heißt Milchmädchenrechnung?  Damit meine ich doch, dass die Filmbranche durch ihre Einnahmen  ihre sauteuren Produktionen sehr rentabel absetzen kann, obwohl sie uns  die dauerhaften Besitzrechte an ihrem Produkt (deswegen habe ich Kino  weggelassen, obwohl da eben die Kohle gemacht wird) zu einem "Schleuderpreis" im Vergleich zu den Spielen überlassen, mal an den reinen Produktions- und Vertriebskosten in Relation zum Preis gemessen.


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Das haben die gesehen habs denen bei Facebook gepostet und dem Major auch


----------



## Razier (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Die Aktion ist einfach geil


----------



## alex2210 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

PWNAGE auf so vielen Ebenen


----------



## ColorMe (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Leute sich wegen 5€ im Monat fürs zocken aufzuregen ist wirklich armselig.
Klar, lasst uns alle nichts zahlen und dann regen wir uns über schlechte Server etc. auf. Da trinke ich mal lieber ein Bier weniger im Monat beim weggehen und habe dafür ordentlichen Support/Server, anstatt kostenlos zu daddeln und mich jeden Tag darüber aufzuregen das überhaupt nichts funktioniert oder ich mir jedes Mal irgendwelche Werbefilmchen anschauen muss.
Macht eben 1 Monat lang Ferienarbeit, dann könnt ihr euch schon über 6 Jahre Onlinegaming leisten. Wird denke mal Zeit, dass hier manche aus den Kinderzimmern raus kommen...


PS:
Das einzige was mich bisher stuzig gemacht hat sind Game-Updates. Bekomme ich die auch ohne Account?


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Hier stand mist


----------



## Legacyy (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Das ist einfach genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Da trinke ich mal lieber ein Bier weniger im Monat beim weggehen und habe dafür ordentlichen Support/Server,


 
Also weniger Bier geht mal gar nicht


----------



## butter_milch (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

LMAO


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

 Das Video ist einfach geil toll gemacht Sony


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



loltheripper schrieb:


> Ich versteh garnicht wie sich sowas durchsetzten kann, Monatliche Gebühren für Spiele oä. sind für mich ein no-go!


 
So kassiert Sony extra Geld um sich den Server Platz bezahlen zu lassen.
Normaler Weise sollte sowas Service am Kunden sein.


----------



## Mortaro (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Ihr habt das Video falsch verstanden ! Ihr dürft eure Spiele *nur an den Dicken weitergeben* - nicht eure Freunde 

Das Video ist wirklich sehr geil


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*


----------



## Oozy (11. Juni 2013)

Bin gespannt, ob und wie sich da MS rauswinden kann


----------



## funny1313 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

das mit dem Bier ist witzig. 
Sag mal trinkst du heute nicht? Nö bin PSN Nutzer


----------



## SwarmingBeast (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

*blob*
Achievement unlocked: Trade a game with a friend.

*sexy girl voice*
Congratulation! Your extra Achievement "Pown Microsoft more than once" has been unlocked.


----------



## loltheripper (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



Threshold schrieb:


> So kassiert Sony extra Geld um sich den Server Platz bezahlen zu lassen.
> Normaler Weise sollte sowas Service am Kunden sein.


 Gehören die Server etwa alle Sony? Kann für Konsolen keine Gameserver mieten?


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Naja der Publisher des Spiels entscheidet darüber und nicht Sony, deswegen Fail...


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> *blob*
> Achievement unlocked: Trade a game with a friend.
> 
> *sexy girl voice*
> Congratulation! Your extra Achievement "Pown Microsoft more than once" has been unlocked.


 
Ja genau so wird es sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Genau, alles für Lau. Sag das mal der Filmindustrie, die produzieren Filme für hunderte Millionen und drücken dir die Blu-Ray für ~15€ in die Hand. Ein Konsolenspiel dieser Generation wird ja wohl wieder ~60€ kosten, evtl. mehr. Dann noch zusätzlich für Online-"Services" löhnen, die ja entscheidende Spielinhalte darstellen und mit dem Kaufpreis bereits vergolten werden, ist eine Sauerei sondersgleichen und keineswegs mit "Wir verdienen zu wenig " sondern mit "Mehr, mehr, mehr! Ja, gib nur alles her! " zu erklären.
> Aber wenns dich freut, ok. Ich sehe es momentan absolut nicht ein, noch mehr zu zahlen als ohnehin schon.


1. Es würde wohl kaum jemand eine BR für 50€ kaufen, wenn sei einem ca. 2h Unterhaltung bietet, CEs mal ausgenommen. Man bekommt natürlich mehr Zeit, wenn man sich den Film öfters anschaut, aber die meisten Filme werden wohl keine 5 mal zu Hause geschaut. 
2. Es werden bei Filmen schon vorher Gewinne gemacht (Kino, TV, Merchandising), weswegen man die BR billiger als ein Game anbieten kann. 
3. Es werden von den meisten Blockbustern meistens mehr Einheiten verkauft als von AAA Games. 
4. PS+ ist natürlich nichts für Leute, die fast nur ein Genre zocken, aber für aufgeschlossene Gamer wie mich z.B. sind so viele Games dabei, dass ich mit dem Zocken kaum nachkomme. 

@Topic


----------



## 8149 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Bei PS+ kriegt man monatlich einige Spiele gratis.

Diesen Monat:
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Little Big Planet Karting
Xcom: Enemy Unknown

Und es gibt auch Ermäßigungen bis über 75%. Besser als das System von M$ mMn.

Das Video find ich einfach zum Brüllen XD. M$ kriegt die Fresse voll voller Negativ-Punkte XD.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Schau lieber noch mal nach, denn du hast gerade nur die Jahrestitel aufgezählt, die jetzt ein Jahr lang im Angebot sind.


----------



## Quake2008 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sony veröffentlicht PS4 Anleitung wie man Gebrauchtspiele verleiht/überträgt*

Playstation PLus hab ich schon die paar Kröten im Jahr machen den Kohl nicht fett, dafür bekomme ich mehr service und einen besseren online multiplayer. Ich hab genug Freunde die für Zigaretten und Party jedes Wochenende mehrere Euro im zweistelligen Bereich ausgeben. Hier heulen nur die Kiddies die kein Geld verdienen. Selbst die GEZ Gebühren im Jahre sind um die 200 Euro obwohl ich den scheiß nicht nutze.


----------

